# New LTO Vehicle Inspection Procedures for 2021



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

A total of 138 PMVICs will be opened to accommodate vehicle owners across the country, resulting in the closure of around 1,000 private emission testing centers. 
SOURCE:
Checklist: 60+ Parts that will be examined under LTO’s new Motor Vehicle Inspection System

Change is coming for vehicle owners 
SOURCE: Change is coming for vehicle owners

Region 1 began this Jan 1, 2021
SOURCE: POWERED UP La Union MVIC


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Thanks Joe for this info, neither Ben nor myself were aware of this development, wonder how long the queues will be compared to the old emission testing stations.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

From to litle tested to to much tested 
What have things as Appearence, ´*power *stearing, radiator and AC to do with safety...?!
An othter topic talked about politicians wanting to get rid of Toyiota owner jeeps and Suzuki multicabs. In that topic I wrote I believe they can't because it would be to much protests if forbiding them. I wonder if they try to get rid of them this "backway"  one by one instead of in general...


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

bigpearl said:


> Thanks Joe for this info, neither Ben nor myself were aware of this development, wonder how long the queues will be compared to the old emission testing stations.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


Last month I did my emission test in another region where there are no queues and since it's good for 2 months I planned on using it in LU for a Jan or Feb LTO registration.

Rode by SJ Emission on bypass road & it was full, maybe 100 or so. I proceeded to LTO inspection, they showed me the new LTR letter directing all to the MVIC Log into Facebook

Articles indicate they will merge emission into the MVIC process so unsure why SJ is still doing emissions.

We rode to the new MVIC & there were many waiting. We decided to try next week.

It would be nice to get a in input from a mechanic on how many hours (estimate) it would take them to inspect the 60 items plus speedometer calibration on each vehicle? Expect queues to be very long.

I'm reading many complaints about this new process. Many don't have the P1,800 or P600 because of the pandemic.

If one of these parts does not pass the standards set by the LTO, you’ll effectively be forfeiting the *testing fee* (*P1,800 for cars* and *P600 for motorcycles*) SOURCE: Checklist: 60+ Parts that will be examined under LTO’s new Motor Vehicle Inspection System


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I guess I'll stick to walking or riding a bike... am I in Japan now? So this is privatized and I'll bet becomes another cash cow for fixers and vehicle inspection spots with an increased fee of 1,800 pesos just for the test.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Just got my renewal done. Went to the emission station as usual. They test emissions, I pay them P3800 and go back 2 days later and pick up my new registration for the year. Easy-peasy. Been doing it the same way for the last few years, sure beats having to go to LTO and deal with it.

I'll have to deal with it next year as I understand.

Fred


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

fmartin_gila said:


> Just got my renewal done. Went to the emission station as usual. They test emissions, I pay them P3800 and go back 2 days later and pick up my new registration for the year. Easy-peasy. Been doing it the same way for the last few years, sure beats having to go to LTO and deal with it.
> 
> I'll have to deal with it next year as I understand.
> 
> Fred


We had an authorized helper "fixer" lol... do this for us every year because I couldn't stand spending all day at the LTO for a simple registration either.


----------



## John1850 (Oct 31, 2014)

Hey_Joe said:


> A total of 138 PMVICs will be opened to accommodate vehicle owners across the country, resulting in the closure of around 1,000 private emission testing centers.
> SOURCE:
> Checklist: 60+ Parts that will be examined under LTO’s new Motor Vehicle Inspection System
> 
> ...


 Hi, Yes I read that there will be 138 centres all set to give a full test to about 27 million vehicles (bikes, cars etc).
I didn't realise that these centres worked so hard! That's about 536 tests every day for EACH centre LOL. I don't think the agency planned this exercise out, especially if each vehicle has only one test and passes.
There was an article concerning this test on www.carguide.ph and was very frightening especially for owners of 4 wheel drive and all wheel drive vehicles; one owner had his diff cooked because machinery set up incorrectly by "mechanics" who didn't know better and were not trained properly.

Today I read that various groups were seeking to have the test scrapped until a proper public consultation had taken place. Clearly the number of test centres does not correspond to the numbers of vehicles in the Philippines.
John


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

LTO under fire for privatizing vehicle inspection services

- Previously, there was a policy that *vehicles 15 years or older can no longer be registered*. 😲

January 30, 2021
SOURCE: LTO under fire for privatizing vehicle inspection services


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Thanks for the article Joe, it'll be interesting to see how this plays out. I think the 900 peso charge for a re inspection is definitely taking the piss.
Given the figures that John1850 mentioned? That's not going to work. Only an opinion but if you had a 10 station testing centre (from memory the local one looked like 6 station) and they do a unit every half hour,,,,,,, it's supposed to be thorough, that's 20 units per hour running 24 hours a day that's only 480,,,,,, then the 900 peso rejects coming back.

Time will tell all.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Hey_Joe said:


> LTO under fire for privatizing vehicle inspection services
> 
> - Previously, there was a policy that *vehicles 15 years or older can no longer be registered*. 😲
> 
> ...


The extra Fees for the inspection range between P1,500 to P1,800... and so these costs should all be one set fee not multiple payments for one basic service to register your vehicle this only encourages corruption, mechanics/technicians inspecting the cars should only be paid by the LTO not the customer and these guys should be monitored by the Barangay, heck they monitor the markets they can't monitor vehicle licensing.

The implementation of new rules should be gradual and only run by the LGU's not private business. The severe accidents are caused by faulty truck and bus brakes, Jeepneys and so these business vehicles should be inspected and the private citizen should be left alone, they already have separate fees for business vehicles.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

In Oz,,,,, yes I know we are not in Australia but just for an example. We have a federal government, 6 state governments and 2 territories. Queensland, Victoria and possibly others don't require annual vehicle inspections, simply pay your registration every year online, the police monitor fervently dodgy looking vehicles and put them off the road if they don't meet the standards. (I don't see the local constabulary putting dodgy jeepney's off the road) To sell a car in Oz requires a RWC (paperwork) as well as proof of ownership, the fee is about AU 95 bucks or some 3,400 pesos, identified repaired faults are reinspected with no additional charges. The charge out rate for a mechanic in Oz is 90 bucks an hour or 3,250 pesos. I have to question the new 1,800 peso inspection fee given that our last "full" service on our car here. The labour was 1,100 pesos for the 3 hour service that Ben sat and watched. (I was drinking Pina coladas on the beach at home) A full service on the 508 Peugeot in Oz was labour AU 160 and the SL Mercedes was 200/220 bucks. Different strokes I suppose as they are both cars.

Given that,,,,,, only my basic math, the dealership here in the Philippines was 366 pesos per hour, (paid their workers 100 pesos per hour or less) some 10 times lower than in Australia or in AU 10 bucks an hour to the dealership here in the Philippines. Long story short, 1,800 pesos should give a Filipino mechanic 18 hours work or a dealership/PMVIC's 4.9 hours. Doesn't add up. 
Just talking to Ben before and even the emission tests for our bikes cost 4 or 500 pesos each for a 10/15 minute test and half a day in a queue,,,,,, not good enough.

As Julius Sumner Miller always stated "WHY IS IT SO?" What happened to people power here?

That was my beach for the day.

As always OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

bigpearl said:


> Given that,,,,,, only my basic math, the dealership here in the Philippines was 366 pesos per hour, (paid their workers 100 pesos per hour or less) some 10 times lower than in Australia or in AU 10 bucks an hour to the dealership here in the Philippines. Long story short, 1,800 pesos should give a Filipino mechanic 18 hours work or a dealership/PMVIC's 4.9 hours. Doesn't add up.
> Just talking to Ben before and even the emission tests for our bikes cost 4 or 500 pesos each for a 10/15 minute test and half a day in a queue,,,,,, not good enough.
> 
> As Julius Sumner Miller always stated "WHY IS IT SO?" What happened to people power here?
> ...


The reason stated for the extra costs was to pay for the private business start up the tools and equipment... so the citizen has to cough up and fund private business, if thats the case it should be still run by the LGU or government.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

bigpearl said:


> Thanks for the article Joe, it'll be interesting to see how this plays out.


We went to the PMIVC in SJ this afternoon. Over 1 hundred waiting since 8am. No inspections, test equipment malfunctions. We don't know when it will work again Sir, try to come tomorrow sir.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

OK, just went to change that last post and no edit button. We still have 17 months to go before the 3 year rego is due so will wait and watch.
Joe that sounds like the local emission stations, nothing changed then? Any other info that you found out?

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

bigpearl said:


> OK, just went to change that last post and no edit button. We still have 17 months to go before the 3 year rego is due so will wait and watch.
> Joe that sounds like the local emission stations, nothing changed then? Any other info that you found out?
> 
> Cheers, Steve.



Emissions Test
PMIVC Test
LTO inspection next to Emissions test. They have to OK the PMIVC test, stencil the body & motor then do their inspection
Then proceed to LTO at the capitol for registration.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Steve, Just in case I read this wrong here's the spot in the article and reasoning behind why private business was allowed to take over vehicle inspections:


Fees for the inspection range between P1,500 to P1,800, which the public said is too exorbitant and determined without consultation.

Galvante said this price was reasonable enough as PMVIC operators also need to get back their investments and ensure the feasibility of their operations, adding that the government does not have the capability to run its own MVICs due to lack of funding.

GMA News Link


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

bigpearl said:


> OK, just went to change that last post and no edit button. We still have 17 months to go before the 3 year rego is due so will wait and watch.
> Joe that sounds like the local emission stations, nothing changed then? Any other info that you found out?
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


My bad on the edit button, used to be down the bottom but now top R/H 3 little dots. Soz.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

M.C.A. said:


> Steve, Just in case I read this wrong here's the spot in the article and reasoning behind why private business was allowed to take over vehicle inspections:
> 
> 
> Fees for the inspection range between P1,500 to P1,800, which the public said is too exorbitant and determined without consultation.
> ...


I said this on the child restraint tread but will add here. Now is not the time to be foisting more costs on the average Filipino trying to make ends meet through this pandemic. The act is bias as it's still ok to have a child on a motorbike without so much as a helmut or riding in the back of an open utility vehicle (bad enough for adults). While I can understand the rules don't apply for public transport one has to wonder given the death toll on long haul bus travel, we all know how much risk these drivers take with the lives of many every day when they operate.

Back to you Joe, I hope you get your rego sorted and it's not too painful.

Cheers, Steve.


----------

